# Sad&Funny but true



## wolverine (Nov 17, 2008)

Last Saturday EO was hopping it flooded we commissioned our truck a submarine, lost the front bumper on a cardiac call, back tracked after we dropped the PT at the ER found it floating in a pool of water, that was the fun part. a Hispanic man was hit with a blunt object had 4 inch gash above his eye brows 1/4 inch deep robbed for 10 dollars&his sneakers. a 40 y/o man found tied to a fence with his shoe lace&socks robbed for 13$ and a bag of diesel, here come the fun part, he tell us I got warrants please don't call PD. to late dispatch oh ready notified them, we told him just don't mention that to PD and you will be OK, PD show up on the scene what is the first word out of his mouth, I don't want to file a police report I have warrants, me&my partner look at each other shaking our head, my partner ask him, didn't I tell you not to say that? Lucky for him PD was jammed up and his warrants were for traffic ticket they let him go. I am like Marvin Gaye I just want to know What's Going On


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow.

And to answer your Marvin question, it was recently a full moon.


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some people just really aren't that intelligent...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ah yes what I have learned along the way.....*

As some of the wonderful nurses that I have worked with, and dealing with patients that just don't know any better......  "Bless their hearts"


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Nov 22, 2008)

A bag of diesel?


----------



## tatersalad (Nov 24, 2008)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> A bag of diesel?



How else would you carry your diesel around?? :wacko:


----------



## jerellem (Nov 24, 2008)

diesel is heroine isnt it?


----------



## wolverine (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Bag of Diesel*

Diesel is Tobacco that you roll, like Drum or Bugler


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 24, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Diesel is Tobacco that you roll, like Drum or Bugler



Haha, well that's interesting. I was on the same lines of confusion as FF/EMT Sam :wacko:


----------



## tatersalad (Nov 25, 2008)

Given the current price of diesel (fuel) I just thought he was using it as currency ;-)


----------



## karaya (Nov 25, 2008)

Go home and drink a big glass of Scotch.  Make that two.


----------



## wolverine (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Diesel*

Pack of cigarettes are around 6,50 I think in North Jersey it's getting as expensive as drugs:wacko:


----------



## emtashleyb (Nov 26, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Pack of cigarettes are around 6,50 I think in North Jersey it's getting as expensive as drugs:wacko:



holy cow man Im glad I live in the tobacco belt! And being on base isnt too bad either the ciggerettes I smoke are 3.25 alot better than in we will take everything you have including your first born maryland they were 5.50 the last time I was up in that neck of the woods.


sounds like you had a fun intersting night


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 26, 2008)

I remember being incensed when the price of a pack of smokes hit .75 at the local 7/11. I haven't had a smoke in almost 14 years now.. at those prices won't be starting that habit again anytime soon!


----------



## m_b_williamson (Nov 27, 2008)

thats a long day


----------



## FF894 (Nov 27, 2008)

I totally thought you meant a bag of diesel fuel.  As they say though, you learn something new everyday.  I'd go home and have a drink or two....


----------



## wolverine (Dec 2, 2008)

*RE: Long Day*

Yea the shifts get crazy sometimes and we average 10 to 12 call  shift,but time fly and I have a Solid partner which you all know, Make A Whole Lot Of Difference


----------

